# Calories: Chicken Quarters vs. Ground



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys! I used to feed my dog 1 pound of ground meat per night, but now that I have transitioned into more of a prey model based diet, I have a quick question...

Let's say I have a 1 pound chicken quarter leg, as well as 1 pound of ground chicken. I would assume the ground chicken has quite a few more calories in it, considering it doesn't have any bone. Is this true? Also, if so, how many 1 pound chicken quarter legs should I feed my dog to equal the same amount of calories found in 1 pound of ground chicken. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

How come you're worried about calories? Your dog's not... So long as he keeps his figure (which is beautiful, BTW), it should not matter how many calories he is getting. 

As far as ground vs. whole, I have no idea. But you're probably right; ground seems like it would have more calories in it.

Richelle


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't the slightest clue, but these are things that you simply don't have to worry about on a PMR diet, thank goodness. 
You dog looks to be in excellent condition, so I wouldn't stress it. Ground meat should be minimal if any part of your dog's diet.


----------



## Kelridge (Jan 15, 2010)

I think your best bet will be to watch your dogs weight....if he seems to lose some weight - increase his food intake....if he gains too much - decrease it. This way you do not drive yourself crazy :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't feed your dog more than one ground meal a week, at most. We try and avoid it all together but if we end up getting free ground game meat we will feed it. 

Calories shmalories :biggrin:

I wouldn't bother yourself with counting anything other than keeping track of what protein sources you feed and when/how often depending on what your variety is, especially with organ meals. Don't want to skip out on your organs once you do add them in!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I wouldn't feed your dog more than one ground meal a week, at most. We try and avoid it all together but if we end up getting free ground game meat we will feed it.
> 
> Calories shmalories :biggrin:
> 
> I wouldn't bother yourself with counting anything other than keeping track of what protein sources you feed and when/how often depending on what your variety is, especially with organ meals. Don't want to skip out on your organs once you do add them in!


How often do you generally feed organ meat? Does 1 pound per week sound about right?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah that sounds about right, just make sure you split it up over a couple of days and feed it with a regular chicken or other bone-heavy meal. 

I generally feed organ meat once a week with a regular meal but my dogs only get about 1/2 lb of organs each.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

You do not want to watch calories. (for humans) 
You really want to watch your carbs levels if anything at all. 
If you are doing a straight protein diet then you are good. 
So many folks want to see dogs eating habits as humans and you just can not do this. 

I grind all my meat and bone in my meat grinder. Easier to weigh for correct portions. I have seen in dogs stool pieces of bone so I do not want an obsturction or damage to insides so I find grinding it all makes my life stress at ease.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> I grind all my meat and bone in my meat grinder. Easier to weigh for correct portions. I have seen in dogs stool pieces of bone so I do not want an obsturction or damage to insides so I find grinding it all makes my life stress at ease.


By grinding your meat & bone you're removing one of the biggest advantages of raw feeding... free teeth cleaning!

Dogs digestive systems are meant to break down bones. Our 11 month old Dane puppy will crunch on a chicken quarter 2 or 3 times and then swallow it whole. If blockages were going to be a problem SHE would be the one to get them since she's swallowing almost all of her bone barely chewed.

She's been doing this since she was 8 weeks old and we've never had a problem.

I've been feeding raw for 3 years now and would never think about grinding up our meat and bone.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> By grinding your meat & bone you're removing one of the biggest advantages of raw feeding... free teeth cleaning!
> 
> Dogs digestive systems are meant to break down bones. Our 11 month old Dane puppy will crunch on a chicken quarter 2 or 3 times and then swallow it whole. If blockages were going to be a problem SHE would be the one to get them since she's swallowing almost all of her bone barely chewed.
> 
> ...


The reason I started grinding all of it is b/c one of the rescue dogs I took in, I started it on raw. I was walking the dog and he made stool .. a almost 2" bone came out. But I should clarify .. I grind up Chicken bone. 

And about teeth cleaning .. NO I am not taking it away b/c of the FACT that I get deer, cow, goat and lamb bone for my dogs so I have nice clean teeth. This is bone I do not grind up.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> The reason I started grinding all of it is b/c one of the rescue dogs I took in, I started it on raw. I was walking the dog and he made stool .. a almost 2" bone came out. But I should clarify .. I grind up Chicken bone.
> 
> And about teeth cleaning .. NO I am not taking it away b/c of the FACT that I get deer, cow, goat and lamb bone for my dogs so I have nice clean teeth. This is bone I do not grind up.


Akasha (the Dane puppy) swallowed a chicken leg whole in the early stages of raw. She later pooped that whole bone right out (minus the meat) 

Once a dog is properly adjusted to raw they can digest bones just fine, even chicken bones :wink:

Good to hear you don't grind everything


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Good to hear you don't grind everything


I am happy you approve LOL :wink:

Deb


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> The reason I started grinding all of it is b/c one of the rescue dogs I took in, I started it on raw. I was walking the dog and he made stool .. a almost 2" bone came out. But I should clarify .. I grind up Chicken bone.
> 
> And about teeth cleaning .. NO I am not taking it away b/c of the FACT that I get deer, cow, goat and lamb bone for my dogs so I have nice clean teeth. This is bone I do not grind up.


Where do you get the deer, goat, cow, and lamb bone? The only place I go for more exotic meats is an Asian market, but they don't have many of those things. Mostly, a lot of fish. I have pretty much only been feeding chicken and turkey because I don't quite know where to go to find other affordable meats. Also, about how much do those types of meat cost?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

Todd said:


> Where do you get the deer, goat, cow, and lamb bone? The only place I go for more exotic meats is an Asian market, but they don't have many of those things. Mostly, a lot of fish. I have pretty much only been feeding chicken and turkey because I don't quite know where to go to find other affordable meats. Also, about how much do those types of meat cost?


When I was living in VA I would go to goats farms and purchase goat. One that I went too would get them slaughtered for ya and you picked up.
I had a few deer hunters I got my bone and organs from 
Lamb I have also gotten from Lamb Farmers but I get the bone and organs when they get slaughtered. 

Goat (2) cost me about 100.00
Deer well not much a case of beer usually  
Lamb about 100.00 as well 

Now that I live in Missouri .. I have to find the same connections I have had before .. wish me luck :tongue:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> The reason I started grinding all of it is b/c one of the rescue dogs I took in, I started it on raw. I was walking the dog and he made stool .. a almost 2" bone came out. But I should clarify .. I grind up Chicken bone.


The magic words in your paragraph was "came out". They came out so there was no problem. It only appeard to be a problem to the human obsrver. :smile: Dogs who are new to raw feeding will have bone chards in their stools sometimes. The longer a dog eats raw this happens less and less. Chicken bones are probably the easiest bones to digest of all of them. I think you are wasting a lot of time and depriving your dogs of a lot of fun by grinding the chicken bones. 

I have been feeding raw for 7 years and have been on many raw feeding lists over the years, some of them quite busy lists. I have read tens of thousands of posts and remember 2 first hand reports of dogs having a problem with bones.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> Where do you get the deer, goat, cow, and lamb bone? The only place I go for more exotic meats is an Asian market, but they don't have many of those things. Mostly, a lot of fish. I have pretty much only been feeding chicken and turkey because I don't quite know where to go to find other affordable meats. Also, about how much do those types of meat cost?


Wal mart sells pork picnic roasts for 99cents/lb. 
Chicken, turkey, and pork make up most of my dog's raw diet, with fish, beef, and egg once a week.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> The magic words in your paragraph was "came out". They came out so there was no problem. It only appeard to be a problem to the human obsrver. :smile: Dogs who are new to raw feeding will have bone chards in their stools sometimes. The longer a dog eats raw this happens less and less. Chicken bones are probably the easiest bones to digest of all of them. I think you are wasting a lot of time and depriving your dogs of a lot of fun by grinding the chicken bones.
> 
> I have been feeding raw for 7 years and have been on many raw feeding lists over the years, some of them quite busy lists. I have read tens of thousands of posts and remember 2 first hand reports of dogs having a problem with bones.


Ok .. I have never had this in my personal dogs even when they were getting the whole bone. but yes it did scare me. 

Thanks so much for the advice .. I think I wont break my back anymore with the grinding  .. I go back to making deer burger with it LOL .. damn I love my deer meat. 

I will let you know how they do 

Thanks again 

Deb


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You're gonna stop grinding the chicken? Let us know how your dogs like it! My dogs have never had a problem with it.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> You're gonna stop grinding the chicken? Let us know how your dogs like it! My dogs have never had a problem with it.



I sure will


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Ok .. I have never had this in my personal dogs even when they were getting the whole bone. but yes it did scare me.
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice .. I think I wont break my back anymore with the grinding  .. I go back to making deer burger with it LOL .. damn I love my deer meat.
> 
> ...


I'd like to add some deer meat to my dog's diet. Where do you get it and how much does it generally cost?:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'd like to add some deer meat to my dog's diet. Where do you get it and how much does it generally cost?:smile:


We get venison and other game meats by posting on craigslist for it. You can buy it "legally" from butchers and markets but its usually pretty pricey. If you can find a hunting contact or someone you know that hunts, ask for their scraps or whatever.

Most of the game meat that we have gotten this year is from CL ads that we post up asking if anyone is willing to sell it to us. Usually we don't spend more than $2 per pound on it. I would estimate that we have gotten ~500#'s of it this fall/winter so far.


----------

